

JavaScript Genetic Algorithm Visualization - moron4hire
http://wedusc.com/ga/

======
moron4hire
I just updated this with a small set of predefined fitness functions that can
be selected via a dropdown list in the "edit" view. I'm particularly fond of
the "Growing Culture" function, as by simulating reducing fitness over the age
of the gene, it makes the genes much more volatile, yet patterns still emerge!

------
moron4hire
As a quick fiddle, dramatic results can be had with just changing the line:
if((i%4)===1)

A "1" means it favors green, obviously "0" would favor red and "2" would favor
blue. There is a 4th component for alpha channel, but I personally haven't
gotten too far into the fitness function finangling to decide if it is useful.

This was motivated by the ludicrously over-complicated genetic algorithm
example in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5904182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5904182)

While they do require finesse in their configuration, genetic algorithms do
not have to be terribly complex in code.

